# Does America have these?



## Lucy Hamilton

Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me


----------



## TNHarley

da fuk is a liquorice?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> da fuk is a liquorice?



Yes and they're nice.


----------



## TNHarley

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> da fuk is a liquorice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they're nice.
Click to expand...

 "yes" LMAO
well played, lucy. Well played


----------



## TNHarley

On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> da fuk is a liquorice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they're nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" LMAO
> well played, lucy. Well played
Click to expand...


Well, yes, I must agree


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol



I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America?



They're probably available in some Liberal queer-shop.


----------



## saveliberty

Its America, we have everything here.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ...you American's are just weird



And you're from...?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
Click to expand...


  Twizzlers suck!
The only red licorice worth buying anymore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you American's are just weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're from...?
Click to expand...


Are you simply devoid of humour?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twizzlers suck!
> The only red licorice worth buying anymore.
> View attachment 64897
Click to expand...


What flavour is this? Raspberry? Strawberry? Cherry?


----------



## hjmick

Yes, they can be purchased in the states, if you know where to look...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You can get Bassetts on Amazon.
I'll have to give em a try.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Its America, we have everything here.



Yes I know


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You can get Bassetts on Amazon.
> I'll have to give em a try.



Good stuff, do that!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twizzlers suck!
> The only red licorice worth buying anymore.
> View attachment 64897
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What flavour is this? Raspberry? Strawberry? Cherry?
Click to expand...


    You know they dont really say,but it taste like the classic red licorice you got as a kid.
    Red vines have been around about a hundred years.
Red Vines Candy | CandyWarehouse.com Online Candy Store


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twizzlers suck!
> The only red licorice worth buying anymore.
> View attachment 64897
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What flavour is this? Raspberry? Strawberry? Cherry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know they dont really say,but it taste like the classic red licorice you got as a kid.
> Red vines have been around about a hundred years.
> Red Vines Candy | CandyWarehouse.com Online Candy Store
Click to expand...


Thanks, I'll read their website.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I prefer jelly beans to licorice any day


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> I prefer jelly beans to licorice any day



  I do like me some Jelly Bellys but over all I'll take Red vines.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895



Ewww.  Licorice  

There goes my dinner appetite.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.  Licorice
> 
> There goes my dinner appetite.
Click to expand...


  Even red licorice?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Damn you Lucy...
A 4lb tub of Red Vines,some Super Ropes and some Bassetts are on the way.
     You're a bad influence.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
Click to expand...



Loooosee.... you got some 'splainin' to do.....

Quick English tip:  we never _never _use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Ever.  An apostrophe either denotes a possessive or stands in for another letter, often the I of the word "is".  Thus the above can only read as "you *American is* are just weird".  It's simply "Americans", no apostrophe.

Not nagging, just don't want your posts to look as bad as some of those from the Merkins here.  Native Anglophones who should know better, but don't.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.  Licorice
> 
> There goes my dinner appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even red licorice?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what colour.  I've always detested the taste of licorice.  And butterscotch too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loooosee.... you got some 'splainin' to do.....
> 
> Quick English tip:  we never _never _use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Ever.  An apostrophe either denotes a possessive or stands in for another letter, often the I of the word "is".  Thus the above can only read as "you *American is* are just weird".  It's simply "Americans", no apostrophe.
> 
> Not nagging, just don't want your posts to look as bad as some of those from the Merkins here.  Native Anglophones who should know better, but don't.
Click to expand...


Thanks Professor 

I'll try and learn from the advice you give here


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Damn you Lucy...
> A 4lb tub of Red Vines,some Super Ropes and some Bassetts are on the way.
> You're a bad influence.



 A bad influence! Good!

You know about the bad influence, Aaronland I'm sure has corrupted my mind, I was innocent girl before I came here....now, well, it's just too shocking


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loooosee.... you got some 'splainin' to do.....
> 
> Quick English tip:  we never _never _use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Ever.  An apostrophe either denotes a possessive or stands in for another letter, often the I of the word "is".  Thus the above can only read as "you *American is* are just weird".  It's simply "Americans", no apostrophe.
> 
> Not nagging, just don't want your posts to look as bad as some of those from the Merkins here.  Native Anglophones who should know better, but don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Professor
> 
> I'll try and learn from the advice you give here
Click to expand...


If it's any consolation we still have two or three words in English that retain the Germanic -en plural form.  Those are _oxen _and _children_.  There's also _brethren_ but that's semi-archaic.

Other than that we follow the French model using -S.   
And I can't wait until Bill O'Reilly finds out about that.


----------



## CremeBrulee

The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

CremeBrulee said:


> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.



  If you like red licorice you owe it to yourself to try Red Vines.
They put Twizzlers to shame.


----------



## CremeBrulee

HereWeGoAgain said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like red licorice you owe it to yourself to try Red Vines.
> They put Twizzlers to shame.
Click to expand...

I don't knooow.  Sounds a bit outside my comfort zone.  I did try the Crush version a couple days ago and was like


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Skull Pilot said:


> I prefer jelly beans to licorice any day



OMG don't get me started on jelly beans....I love the things.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

CremeBrulee said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like red licorice you owe it to yourself to try Red Vines.
> They put Twizzlers to shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't knooow.  Sounds a bit outside my comfort zone.  I did try the Crush version a couple days ago and was like
Click to expand...


  These people have been making licorice for almost a hundred years.
We're not talking black licorice(which only evil people like)we're talking a sweet cherry like flavor.


----------



## Pogo

CremeBrulee said:


> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.



Now anise, I like that.  I've got star anise on my spice shelf that I use as a treat.

Publix Markets used to sell a shortbread-anise cookie they called "San Francisco" cookies.  They were irresistible.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now anise, I like that.  I've got star anise on my spice shelf that I use as a treat.
> 
> Publix Markets used to sell a shortbread-anise cookie they called "San Francisco" cookies.  They were irresistible.
Click to expand...


   I like anise in my catfish bait and my beef Pho noodles.


----------



## Muhammed

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twizzlers suck!
> The only red licorice worth buying anymore.
> View attachment 64897
Click to expand...

That is not licorice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, IDK anyone that eats that crap. I know a bunch of people that like twizzlers, but not liquorice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Twizzlers, they're all different flavours, but it says they began as liquorice....you American's are just weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twizzlers suck!
> The only red licorice worth buying anymore.
> View attachment 64897
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not licorice.
Click to expand...


     Actually black licorice is the only true licorice but I dont care for it.
  But given these guys have been making the stuff for a hundred years I'll cut em some slack.


----------



## Camp

Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Camp said:


> Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food



When I was in Texas, I bought Tootsie Roll....this I was unable to eat as I feared doing so would result in me having to find an emergency dentist 

I love jelly beans, there's something wrong with people who don't like jelly beans....in fact take them into street and set water cannon on them


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other people I know that still eat licorice are old farmers.  I personally prefer hard anise drops.  The Rainbow Twizzlers are pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now anise, I like that.  I've got star anise on my spice shelf that I use as a treat.
> 
> Publix Markets used to sell a shortbread-anise cookie they called "San Francisco" cookies.  They were irresistible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like anise in my catfish bait and my beef Pho noodles.
Click to expand...


I like anise things also.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Texas, I bought Tootsie Roll....this I was unable to eat as I feared doing so would result in me having to find an emergency dentist
> 
> I love jelly beans, there's something wrong with people who don't like jelly beans....in fact take them into street and set water cannon on them
Click to expand...


   Even as a kid I hated tootsie rolls.
 You might as well be trying to chew a glue stick.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Texas, I bought Tootsie Roll....this I was unable to eat as I feared doing so would result in me having to find an emergency dentist
> 
> I love jelly beans, there's something wrong with people who don't like jelly beans....in fact take them into street and set water cannon on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even as a kid I hated tootsie rolls.
> You might as well be trying to chew a glue stick.
Click to expand...


How are Tootsie Rolls still being produced, surely many people are unable to eat them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Texas, I bought Tootsie Roll....this I was unable to eat as I feared doing so would result in me having to find an emergency dentist
> 
> I love jelly beans, there's something wrong with people who don't like jelly beans....in fact take them into street and set water cannon on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even as a kid I hated tootsie rolls.
> You might as well be trying to chew a glue stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Tootsie Rolls still being produced, surely many people are unable to eat them.
Click to expand...


  I have no idea.
They've always been in the junk candy category as far as I'm concerned,kinda like hard candy.
   Pissed me off to go trick or treating as kid and you'd end up with a shitload of em.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie rolls, jelly beans, licorice = warm and hot weather backpacking food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Texas, I bought Tootsie Roll....this I was unable to eat as I feared doing so would result in me having to find an emergency dentist
> 
> I love jelly beans, there's something wrong with people who don't like jelly beans....in fact take them into street and set water cannon on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even as a kid I hated tootsie rolls.
> You might as well be trying to chew a glue stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Tootsie Rolls still being produced, surely many people are unable to eat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> They've always been in the junk candy category as far as I'm concerned,kinda like hard candy.
> Pissed me off to go trick or treating as kid and you'd end up with a shitload of em.
Click to expand...


*"kinda like hard candy."
*
Yes and Tootsie Rolls of the boulder variety of hard candy.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895


Hey. I met a German gal at the dog park today, 32 years old only been here 2 years. She told me something interesting as we discussed the national disgrace of not having German breads and sweets readily available. She said everything tasted different, her coffee (same from Germany) but the sugar here is different. Ours is made from corn and the German's are from a beet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

So, this is how you hit on her huh?  

In your soft drinks, I thought them too sweet, you use corn syrup in them, even though I've got a sweet tooth, that was too sweet.

The sugar is Rock Sugar and yes it's made from sugar beets not sugar cane.

Here it is in a supermarket, this is the brown, we prefer the brown.






Also comes in white.






Here's the brown on a spoon.










Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. I met a German gal at the dog park today, 32 years old only been here 2 years. She told me something interesting as we discussed the national disgrace of not having German breads and sweets readily available. She said everything tasted different, her coffee (same from Germany) but the sugar here is different. Ours is made from corn and the German's are from a beet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So, this is how you hit on her huh?
> 
> In your soft drinks, I thought them too sweet, you use corn syrup in them, even though I've got a sweet tooth, that was too sweet.
> 
> The sugar is Rock Sugar and yes it's made from sugar beets not sugar cane.
> 
> Here it is in a supermarket, this is the brown, we prefer the brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also comes in white.


No, I wasn't hitting on the fraulein. I think she must be married to a military guy, there's a big base close by. I didn't know Germany was flooding, I had heard about France.

Ja, the zucker difference could explain things, flavor and health wise. I don't do too many sweets, no soft drinks, it all way too sweet for me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

*"No, I wasn't hitting on the fraulein. I think she must be married to a military guy, there's a big base close by. I didn't know Germany was flooding, I had heard about France.

Ja, the zucker difference could explain things, flavor and health wise. I don't do too many sweets, no soft drinks, it all way too sweet for me."*

France and Germany have had some freak weather, Baden-Württemberg and especially Bayern has been affected greatly, also Salzburg flash flooding and big thunderstorm the other day, some roads flooded and even schoolchildren in one part had to spend the night inside their school.

Also more than 70 people at the Rock am Ring music festival in Mendig, Rheinland-Pfalz (Rhineland-Palatinate) were injured by lightning and had to be taken to the hospital. The last day of this festival also cancelled because of the weather.

And about 10 people injured by a lightning strike in Paris, again they were taken to the hospital.

I think everyone is okay though and most have been released now.

I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.




Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is how you hit on her huh?
> 
> In your soft drinks, I thought them too sweet, you use corn syrup in them, even though I've got a sweet tooth, that was too sweet.
> 
> The sugar is Rock Sugar and yes it's made from sugar beets not sugar cane.
> 
> Here it is in a supermarket, this is the brown, we prefer the brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also comes in white.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wasn't hitting on the fraulein. I think she must be married to a military guy, there's a big base close by. I didn't know Germany was flooding, I had heard about France.
> 
> Ja, the zucker difference could explain things, flavor and health wise. I don't do too many sweets, no soft drinks, it all way too sweet for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.


You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.


----------



## Mindful

I'm looking for this in the US:

*Tarte Flambée (Elsässer Flammkuchen)*

*So far, no luck in the supermarkets.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
Click to expand...




 Brötchen, yes 






Also Guglhupf/Gugelhupf, this is my favourite with cherries and cream liqueur icing. 







I like this one also.







In Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich (Upper Austria) there's a Konditorei (Pâtisserie) Konditorei Zauner, my family have frequented the place for at least 180 years. They make an exquisite Guglhupf/Gugelhupf, Kaiser Franz Josef made Guglhupf/Gugelhupf popular.

If you ever visit Bad Ischl you must visit, here's their website.

Cafe Konditorei und Onlineshop Zauner - Bad Ischl


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

When I was in America, I had many problems with bread, although I did get some nice Pumpernickel.

This Elsässer Flammkuchen is from Alsace, it's thin and a bit like a pizza type thing.

Myself I like Zwiebelkuchen.


----------



## Ozone

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895


we have liquorice in america, but if i'm going to ingest anything that tastes like gnarly ass crack it'll be this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Jägermeister is excellent stuff, but not as majestic as Schwartzhog. Do you get this imported to America?

Schwartzhog mixed with Red Bull is very good.












Ozone said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> we have liquorice in america, but if i'm going to ingest anything that tastes like gnarly ass crack it'll be this:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ozone

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jägermeister is excellent stuff, but not as majestic as Schwartzhog. Do you get this imported to America?
> 
> Schwartzhog mixed with Red Bull is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> we have liquorice in america, but if i'm going to ingest anything that tastes like gnarly ass crack it'll be this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

probably can get it, not likely at the local store, though. there's a giant shopping mall just for booze not far from here though, i'll have to remember it next time i'm out that way so i can try it out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Good, I hope that shopping mall has some, I know you'll like Schwartzhog


----------



## Owsi68

Mindful said:


> I'm looking for this in the US:
> 
> *Tarte Flambée (Elsässer Flammkuchen)*
> 
> *So far, no luck in the supermarkets.*


Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> I'm looking for this in the US:
> 
> *Tarte Flambée (Elsässer Flammkuchen)*
> 
> *So far, no luck in the supermarkets.*


You're probably not going to find it in American supermarkets, you have to look for German (ethnic) markets/bakeries.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
Click to expand...

I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter. 



Owsi68 said:


> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.


I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.


----------



## Mindful

Bread is improving in the US. At least, where I am.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for this in the US:
> 
> *Tarte Flambée (Elsässer Flammkuchen)*
> 
> *So far, no luck in the supermarkets.*
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably not going to find it in American supermarkets, you have to look for German (ethnic) markets/bakeries.
Click to expand...


Just looked on line, and Trader Joe's has it.


----------



## Owsi68

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
Click to expand...

Lol, that's Amazon for you.  They've got some unique things (compared to usual US choices) at the click of a button.  But you may pay a lot to satisfy that craving. 

My experience is that, if you find something you want, then reenter a search of that product only and you can sometimes find a seller who is asking for a more reasonable amount.  On Amazon There are different sellers and they rotate in and out.  I have often found things for much less by taking the time to check back every couple of weeks.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for this in the US:
> 
> *Tarte Flambée (Elsässer Flammkuchen)*
> 
> *So far, no luck in the supermarkets.*
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably not going to find it in American supermarkets, you have to look for German (ethnic) markets/bakeries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just looked on line, and Trader Joe's has it.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.  I don't shop at Trader Joe's or Whole Foods so I forget they exist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
Click to expand...


I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
Click to expand...

...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
Click to expand...


WTF? I just converted that and $17 is €14.95.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm sorry darling, here


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? I just converted that and $17 is €14.95.
Click to expand...

It's stupid expensive, almost four times the normal cost. It must be for those that are very well off and want it bad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the weather is meant to calm down from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.
Click to expand...


Iceweasel I had some Topfenstrudel several hours ago.

Topfen is a type of cream cheese, in France it's called Fromage blanc or sometimes Maquée, I don't think you have this cheese in America, what your equivalent would be.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895








^^^^^

They are my favorites


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceweasel I had some Topfenstrudel several hours ago.
> 
> Topfen is a type of cream cheese, in France it's called Fromage blanc or sometimes Maquée, I don't think you have this cheese in America, what your equivalent would be.
Click to expand...


   From what I understand it's curd cheese,which we do have.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> They are my favorites
Click to expand...


   Ordered some online on Lucy's advice....
Sorry Lucy,I didnt care for them. But hey,if you dont try new things you'll never know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> They are my favorites
Click to expand...


They're wonderful yes


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> They are my favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're wonderful yes
Click to expand...

I get them from military bases and specialty stores in NYC


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceweasel I had some Topfenstrudel several hours ago.
> 
> Topfen is a type of cream cheese, in France it's called Fromage blanc or sometimes Maquée, I don't think you have this cheese in America, what your equivalent would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I understand it's curd cheese,which we do have.
Click to expand...


I had to look up the curd cheese, I think yes, because this is curd cheese in this picture. This looks very like Topfen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> They are my favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're wonderful yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get them from military bases and specialty stores in NYC
Click to expand...


Are they popular in general do you think?


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, that means more for me
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> They are my favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're wonderful yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get them from military bases and specialty stores in NYC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they popular in general do you think?
Click to expand...

Moderately , yes.  The stores would not carry them if they were not purchased.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must sacrifice a brochen upon the alter of Zeus. May he accept your gift and spare the vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brötchen, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was raised on those, we usually lived where they were available. I can eat them with nothing on them or with just butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Owsi68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has quite a few things in their International food section.  Might be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked. They want $17 for a loaf of German Rye bread. WTF? It costs $3 back east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had some Brötchen for breakfast with some butter and a sliced nectarine and some Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst, they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it, although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sigh. I'm going to commit suicide now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iceweasel I had some Topfenstrudel several hours ago.
> 
> Topfen is a type of cream cheese, in France it's called Fromage blanc or sometimes Maquée, I don't think you have this cheese in America, what your equivalent would be.
Click to expand...

Lucy, you're driving me crazy. Send a care package to our third world country!


----------

